# Another headphone recommendation thread...



## crazyirish (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a little more specific request than usual. I walk to and from school each day (an hour 1 way). ATM I use some beats tours that were given to me. They sound fine, but I can't hear anything but the music. For safeties sake, I am looking for some decent headphones that:

1. Let me hear what's going on around me - traffic, etc.
2. Sound at least as good as the beats. Including in the bass response department.
3. Are either easily stowable, or if they have a frame, are durable. (I break ****...alot)
4. It would be nice if they didn't cost an arm & a leg, but I figure this is probably the least important of my criteria.
5. If I have to, I can live with an external amp. But I would prefer not to. With the beats I am good at about 75-80% volume on an iPhone 5.

Now, what y'all got?

(edit)
Oh, and I tend to prefer understated stuff. No bling or multi-color iridescent flames.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

I use a pair of alessandro ms1-i cans. They are open. That meaning the drivers arent sealed in enclosures. This allows you to hear whats going on around you. It might not hold up to a rough lifestyle, but thats up to you. Runs you about $110. Another very similar set would be grados 80i. Fairly identical, but to my knowledge, the ms1 is flat and neutral, and the 80i's are slightly more dynamic.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Koss Porta-Pro's for <$50.00 sound very good.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Check out the grado sr60i or sr80i


----------

